# VECTOR Light Bar



## Sticks (Sep 23, 2009)

Anyone ever use one of these types of light bars?

Ever hooked one up?

Ever used a SS2000SM controler?

i want something that will get my wheel loader noticed.

the one im looking at has a arrow stick built into it


----------



## cfdeng7 (Jan 7, 2009)

never used one but that will deff get you noticed. just remember that halogen rotators draw ALOT of power but being on a loader it shouldnt really matter.


----------



## kitn1mcc (Sep 15, 2008)

they are not bad but just draw alot of power (over 30 amps) the smart siren is not that hard to hook up. is it a vector or a Vision the Vector does not need the Smart siren the Vision does. the only bad part is the data contacts in the vision are knows to go bad fast


----------



## Sticks (Sep 23, 2009)

its a a smart vector


----------



## kitn1mcc (Sep 15, 2008)

yeah the smart vectors need the smart siren


----------



## Sticks (Sep 23, 2009)

they told me the smart vectors are way better then the reg ones... they can do way way more... 

my plan is 

bank of amber, bank of blue.... 

i can have them all on or one side at a time. or some blue and some amber 

plus the traffic director.


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

The vector series bars aren't as bad as people are letting on... Yeah it draws some amps but not as bad as some of the old sealed beam bars. You may be able to get away with just installing a Whelen Switch box with a slide. you can set up the lights on the switch anyway you want. Even if you want just the front center going you can do that!

The arrow stix will need your directional box to run that or you can just put a flasher system on it and let it roll...

To be honest with you... If you have problems installing it just take it to an installer and you'll be set and won't have to worry about the nightmare and hassel of trying to do it right. It can get pretty messy with all the wires but most of them are paired up.

Good luck to ya'


----------



## kitn1mcc (Sep 15, 2008)

Pirsch;867990 said:


> The vector series bars aren't as bad as people are letting on... Yeah it draws some amps but not as bad as some of the old sealed beam bars. You may be able to get away with just installing a Whelen Switch box with a slide. you can set up the lights on the switch anyway you want. Even if you want just the front center going you can do that!
> 
> The arrow stix will need your directional box to run that or you can just put a flasher system on it and let it roll...
> 
> ...


its a smart vector so it needs the smart siren.

is going to come with the siren amp


----------



## TLB (Jan 19, 2007)

If people can't see that, they should not be out there


----------

